# IOW Randonee 2010 Sunday 2nd May



## MacB (22 Jan 2010)

Who's up for this?


----------



## redjedi (22 Jan 2010)

After all the riding I've been missing out on over the last few months, I'm up for anything and everything.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jan 2010)

I will be there....... haven't decided which steed yet though


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2010)

Yup, I'll be there for a third time. Probably on the Viner (I was about an hour quicker lapping on that in October than I was on the Jetstream in May, though the frequent chain drops definitely counted towards that!!!).


----------



## redjedi (23 Jan 2010)

We could make this our epic road of 2010 as suggested by User3143

From West London to Portsmouth is about 70 miles. Perhaps train down to get an early start Randonee and ride back to London. Would make a nice 100+ miler.


----------



## yoyo (23 Jan 2010)

I am hoping to be there on my Batavus Alamo. I last cycled round the island on 15th July 2008 but we were burgled in 2009 and I lost my photographs as they were on my laptop which was stolen.


----------



## StuAff (23 Jan 2010)

redjedi said:


> We could make this our epic road of 2010 as suggested by User3143
> 
> From West London to Portsmouth is about 70 miles. Perhaps train down to get an early start Randonee and ride back to London. Would make a nice 100+ miler.



Don't think so, Luke- first train down from Waterloo's 0800 on Sunday (!)- if you want an early start, B&B or camping's probably the best option.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jan 2010)

There is a checkpoint for the Portsmouth Ferry Start at Kite Hill which has camping. Also several pubs within easy distance.


----------



## Bollo (23 Jan 2010)

I usually do this one. I'll be off from Cowes. It's clockwise this year right? That means we don't descend en masse from the Ferry for our usual warm welcome from Barry Chuckle on the chain bridge.

The trains were knackered last year with no Sunday service from London to Southampton and there's always track butchery in the Pompey area, so check up nearer the date for engineering works y'all.

Al - if you're not quite in the epic mood, you could train from F'boro to Winchester and we could ride from there to Southampton - 12 reasonably benign miles one way. All subject to the usual permits and regulations from the Doris of course.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jan 2010)

All his miles are benign...


----------



## MacB (23 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> All his miles are benign...



they are at the moment that's for sure

I'm sort of thinking of cycle down, do ride and cycle back(though depends on the beer monster), it's about 45 miles from my place to the ferry.

Teef, Red, you could consider a really early London start(SNRTTC), bite to eat here then we head on or I could meet you en route somewhere. Alternatively you could stay over at mine on the Saturday night. Probably need to head off about 0400hrs, could arrange to meet Bollo on the way as well.


----------



## Bollo (23 Jan 2010)

MacB said:


> they are at the moment that's for sure
> 
> I'm sort of thinking of cycle down, do ride and cycle back(though depends on the beer monster), it's about 45 miles from my place to the ferry.
> 
> Teef, Red, you could consider a really early London start(SNRTTC), bite to eat here then we head on or I could meet you en route somewhere. Alternatively you could stay over at mine on the Saturday night. Probably need to head off about 0400hrs, could arrange to meet Bollo on the way as well.



Sounds good to me. It's easy enough to Southampton from mine.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jan 2010)

Sleeping is not an option.
Bollo? Well, maybe - if pressed. 

(My bike doesn't 'do' foreign soil.) 

Actually, the last time we were at yours, we all ended up doing an impression of the beads in a maraca as we bimbled towards Basingstoke.

Interestingly, FarnB' is twinned with the town in the Parisien suburbs that I visit for rugby...'Meudon' - at least I think it is.

Can't see many of us being twinned with anything...


----------



## redjedi (23 Jan 2010)

MacB said:


> they are at the moment that's for sure
> 
> I'm sort of thinking of cycle down, do ride and cycle back(though depends on the beer monster), it's about 45 miles from my place to the ferry.
> 
> Teef, Red, you could consider a really early London start(SNRTTC), bite to eat here then we head on or I could meet you en route somewhere. Alternatively you could *stay over at mine on the Saturday night*. Probably need to head off about 0400hrs, could arrange to meet Bollo on the way as well.



At the moment, that sounds like the most appealing plan. I also have Wokingham as a possible launching pad.

How long does it take to do the IOW ride? Trying to work out if cycling all the way home is an option.


----------



## MacB (23 Jan 2010)

redjedi said:


> At the moment, that sounds like the most appealing plan. I also have Wokingham as a possible launching pad.
> 
> How long does it take to do the IOW ride? Trying to work out if cycling all the way home is an option.



It could be one of those play it by ear scenarios, just make sure the ride home passes plenty of train stations.


----------



## redjedi (23 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> (My bike doesn't 'do' foreign soil.)



You're not taking orders from your new ride already are you?

You've got to show her who's boss


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jan 2010)

The south part of the Island is a bit of a slog and there are lots of hostelries to distract you as well.


----------



## yoyo (24 Jan 2010)

The south part of the Island is a bit of a slog......

I call it very hard and have to confess to walking some of it after a Dutch car overtook me so close that it almost touched me.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jan 2010)

I'm in the 2008 gallery!







.and there can be some queues for the ferry at Cowes


----------



## mistral (24 Jan 2010)

I could be persuaded, have to check with family though

A ride down from Farnborough sounds attractive. Did 60 miles this morning and the lack of miles due to adverse weather since before Christmas was telling. Lots of huffing & puffing through the Surrey Hills!


----------



## Bollo (24 Jan 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> .and there can be some queues for the ferry at Cowes


Just to clarify, that isn't the ferry from the mainland, but the 'chain bridge' that crosses the Medina at Cowes and frequent scene of discontent between the Saxondale-a-like operator and cyclists.

MacB et al - you've got two choices for the ferry - Southampton or Portsmouth. I don't know which is easier to ride to from London or F'boro?


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2010)

Bollo said:


> Just to clarify, that isn't the ferry from the mainland, but the 'chain bridge' that crosses the Medina at Cowes and frequent scene of discontent between the Saxondale-a-like operator and cyclists.
> 
> MacB et al - you've got two choices for the ferry - Southampton or Portsmouth. I don't know which is easier to ride to from London or F'boro?



Like Bollo, not sure which port will be easier to get to. Six of one half-dozen of the other which ferry route is better- car ferry from Pompey is a bit quicker, but a little further from the nearest Randonee checkpoint (East Cowes checkpoint right by the terminal, whereas Fishbourne to the Wootton checkpoint is about a mile, so not too inconvenient).


----------



## PpPete (25 Jan 2010)

I will have to apply for permission, but could be there.
Southampton ferry for me. If anyone coming down through Winchester would love to join in from around Eastleigh.


----------



## Bollo (25 Jan 2010)

porkypete said:


> I will have to apply for permission, but could be there.
> Southampton ferry for me. If anyone coming down through Winchester would love to join in from around Eastleigh.



Eastleigh's as good a route as any to Scumton from Winch. I'll get my people to talk to your people nearer the time .


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jan 2010)

Bollo said:


> Just to clarify, that isn't the ferry from the mainland, but the 'chain bridge' that crosses the Medina at Cowes and frequent scene of discontent between the Saxondale-a-like operator and cyclists.
> 
> MacB et al - you've got two choices for the ferry - Southampton or Portsmouth. I don't know which is easier to ride to from London or F'boro?



One of the best parts of this ride is the hundreds of cyclists taking over the ferry from Portsmouth!


----------



## StuAff (26 Jan 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> One of the best parts of this ride is the hundreds of cyclists taking over the ferry from Portsmouth!



+1. Southampton may be the same, but I'm hardly going 20-odd miles (and for a longer journey to boot) to find out!


----------



## Bollo (27 Jan 2010)

The Southampton ferry is also fun but not worth the detour from Pompey - the trek down Scumton Water is has some sights and allows enough time to stuff a decent ferry fryup down your chops. It all adds to the event.


----------



## PpPete (27 Jan 2010)

The Red Funnel vehicle ferry from Southampton..... Cafeteria & food onboard is remniscent of a 1970's motorway service station, but the prices are very reasonable, especially as they have a captive audience. I used to travel over to IOW quite regularly, as had business in East Cowes - always had fry-up breakfast.

By the way - anyone thinking of driving down to ferry .... Parking at that end of Southampton is horrendously expensive. Train would be better bet and Station to Ferry is only a mile and flat.


----------



## StuAff (27 Jan 2010)

porkypete said:


> The Red Funnel vehicle ferry from Southampton..... Cafeteria & food onboard is remniscent of a 1970's motorway service station, but the prices are very reasonable, especially as they have a captive audience. I used to travel over to IOW quite regularly, as had business in East Cowes - always had fry-up breakfast.
> 
> By the way - anyone thinking of driving down to ferry .... Parking at that end of Southampton is horrendously expensive. Train would be better bet and Station to Ferry is only a mile and flat.



Ditto for Pompey- there is a car park by the terminal, £7.20 for the day, many metered spaces particularly in Southsea... another option would be to park somewhere quiet (like the industrial estate just east of me) & bike down.


----------



## PpPete (27 Jan 2010)

£7.20? Always knew Pompey was "cheap"

Southampton is £20 /day during the week, not sure about weekends.


----------



## Dave Davenport (27 Jan 2010)

[/QUOTE]

That's Mrs D, back row on the right and you can just see the back of my head infront of the Sotonia guy on the right.


----------



## Bollo (27 Jan 2010)

porkypete said:


> The Red Funnel vehicle ferry from Southampton..... Cafeteria & food onboard is remniscent of a 1970's motorway service station, but the prices are very reasonable, especially as they have a captive audience. I used to travel over to IOW quite regularly, as had business in East Cowes - always had fry-up breakfast.
> 
> By the way - anyone thinking of driving down to ferry .... Parking at that end of Southampton is horrendously expensive. Train would be better bet and Station to Ferry is only a mile and flat.



...bearing in mind last year's lack of trains. An alternative is to park at Southampton Common, a mile or two from the ferry. It's free (or it was last time I was there) and there'll be enough space early on. Plot your route to the ferry though, because it's not particularly straight-forward.


----------



## Headgardener (27 Jan 2010)

I'm going to try and get there to, not certain what time though yet. Need to put some more miles in my legs first.


----------



## automatic_jon (29 Jan 2010)

Ooh, I may indeed be tempted by that, I'll have to work up to it though 60odd miles sounds like a long way when you say it out loud. It'd be nice to have something to train for actually.
Ferry from Portsmouth and cardiac arrest by Bembridge methinks.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2010)

automatic_jon said:


> Ooh, I may indeed be tempted by that, I'll have to work up to it though 60odd miles sounds like a long way when you say it out loud. It'd be nice to have something to train for actually.
> Ferry from Portsmouth and cardiac arrest by Bembridge methinks.



You'll be fine. No need to hammer, and if you do, plenty of opportunities to stop, admire the view, get your breath back, and enjoy the splendid catering of the PTAs (hope whoever did the bread pudding at Bembridge in '08 makes some more this time!). Anyway, the north-east bit's one of the easier sections. Not easy, just easier....Having said that, going round anticlockwise in October on the Viner, Blackgang was frankly easy- it's all the little short-but-steep climbs that really hurt.


----------



## Paulus (2 Feb 2010)

I'll be there again, 12th time this year. I get the ferry from Portsmouth and ride up to the kite hill campsite checkpoint for a 9.00 start. I have pre registered the last couple of years, it save a bit of time at the start. See the link on their website.

http://www.cycleisland.co.uk/index.php?page=details&PHPSESSID=93faec75d906c4d0a1bee840a8c023e0


----------



## PpPete (2 Mar 2010)

Just been on Red Funnel (Southampton-Cowes) website to look at cost.
No sign of price for bike, only car & foot passengers; so called them up.
Very very nice man on the phone..... "just book as foot passenger - we don't charge to carry cycles"

I'm thinking 08:00 ferry, perfect for 09:00 am start from E Cowes, although chances are there will hundreds thinking the same?


----------



## StuAff (2 Mar 2010)

porkypete said:


> Just been on Red Funnel (Southampton-Cowes) website to look at cost.
> No sign of price for bike, only car & foot passengers; so called them up.
> Very very nice man on the phone..... "just book as foot passenger - we don't charge to carry cycles"
> 
> I'm thinking 08:00 ferry, perfect for 09:00 am start from E Cowes, although chances are there will hundreds thinking the same?



Yup, it's the same from Pompey- most seem to go for the 0800. No charge for bikes either on the car ferry or the cat (for those that don't mind Ryde Pier and the detour).


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Mar 2010)

Something satisfying about taking over the ferry, almost like a critical mass.

.. and unlike Cowes the guys on the WighLink are very bike friendly.


----------



## Headgardener (3 Mar 2010)

Right I have pre-registered for this event so I hope the weather is good on the day. I plan to catch the 0800 Redfunnel ferry from Southampton so the next job is to see what time the Hythe ferry leaves Hythe and gets in to Southampton on a Sunday.


----------



## srw (9 Mar 2010)

StuAff said:


> Yup, it's the same from Pompey- most seem to go for the 0800. No charge for bikes either on the car ferry or the cat (for those that don't mind Ryde Pier and the detour).



Will tandems be the same? We're thinking of a three-day excursion, staying over at a hotel in Portsmouth.


----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2010)

As far as I know, no problems with tandems. Trikes get on just fine, as multiple owners will confirm I'm sure, so I can't see why a tandem wouldn't.


----------



## Riverman (9 Mar 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Something satisfying about taking over the ferry, almost like a critical mass.
> 
> .. and unlike Cowes the guys on the WighLink are very bike friendly.



Tis one of the most expensive stretches of water to cross in the world though. Feels a lot less satisfying when you realise that. :/


----------



## Riverman (9 Mar 2010)

£13.40 return is scandalous to be honest. People use this ferry as a work commute.


----------



## redjedi (9 Mar 2010)

Riverman said:


> Tis one of the most expensive stretches of water to cross in the world though. Feels a lot less satisfying when you realise that. :/



£11.70 return on Wightlink doesn't seem overly expensive, especially compared to train tickets.

Wightlink are doing a special offer as well 2-1 on foot passengers. Not sure it would work if you've got a bike, but as there's no option for a bike on their website then I don't see why not.
I would imagine that they will soon put a stop to it though when hundreds of cyclists turn up on the Sunday.


----------



## Riverman (9 Mar 2010)

Thanks.

Doesn't apply to the Southampton Route though. All I'm saying is this ferry is used by people to commute to work. Granted most people will buy season tickets but I still think it's stupidly expensive.

I mean £13.40/day for a foot passenger. It must make it very difficult for people on the isle of wight to work on the mainland.


----------



## Riverman (9 Mar 2010)

By the way, if anyone wants to park at my house on the 2nd of May, I have space for one car. Well, I have access to the communal car park. There are 12 flats here spread over three old houses. There's space for 9-10 cars.

There should be space but it's not 100% guaranteed. I don't drive so I'm not sure but if I did I'd expect to be able to use the carpark.

I will look into the councils allocation of parking permits around here and get back to you as that would make parking guaranteed. You could park outside the house, rather than use the car park. However I really don't think parking in the car park is a problem.

I live in a nice area, near the bottom of hill lane, not far from the ferry terminal. :-)


----------



## redjedi (9 Mar 2010)

I suppose it's just one of the expenses you have to take into account when you're moving there or looking for a new job.

Train journeys aren't any cheaper for the thousands who do it every day into London. E.G. Kingston in SW London to Waterloo costs about £10 return during peak times.
Then you will probably need a travel card for the tube/bus.
If you live as far as Reading it will cost £40 return, but only takes a little over an hour.

Which is why many of us choose to cycle to work.


----------



## Paul_iow (9 Mar 2010)

The IOW randonee is a great day out, especially if the weather is good otherwise it can be a bit of a slog around the bottom of the island. 

With regards to the ferries, it is the bain of my life. They are extortinate and when they were using the old ferries it seemed you werent even given a comfortable ride. Try looking at car prices, they are even more ridiculous. 

I dont think any of the ferry companies charge for bikes so you will be able to book a passenger ticket and take the bike for "free". The portsmouth journey is quicker but you will have to ride from Ryde/Fishbourne to the checkpoint where as the southampton leg is longer but a checkpoint is in the car park pretty much. It doesnt make too much difference really.


----------



## Riverman (9 Mar 2010)

You know what. I wonder if it would be cheaper just to hire a boat! lol


----------



## PpPete (9 Mar 2010)

If you want to visit the IOW "on the cheap" there is always this.
Looks like an interesting route, but I don't like the idea of having to go round asking for a minimum amount of sponsorship....especially as will be asking for donations towards another charity when I do my JoGLE in August.


----------



## PpPete (9 Mar 2010)

Riverman said:


> I live in a nice area, near the bottom of hill lane, not far from the ferry terminal. :-)



Ooh ... I used to live off Hill Lane, near the Bellemoor pub. Up the road a little now, in Chandler's Ford.


----------



## Norm (9 Mar 2010)

Riverman said:


> All I'm saying is this ferry is used by people to commute to work. Granted most people will buy season tickets but I still think it's stupidly expensive.
> 
> I mean £13.40/day for a foot passenger. It must make it very difficult for people on the isle of wight to work on the mainland.


My Old Man lives in Cowes and I was discussing the ticket prices with him last Saturday. My step mother commutes and Island Residents get books of saver tickets, which work out at £7.88 a day. 

By way of comparison, £7.88 for that 12 mile journey is almost exactly the same as the return train ticket for the 25 mile journey from Maidenhead to Paddington is £17.30, although it's not a straight comparison as that's for a day ticket rather than a season ticket. The way that the ticket books work doesn't allow for a direct comparison.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Mar 2010)

Riverman said:


> Tis one of the most expensive stretches of water to cross in the world though. Feels a lot less satisfying when you realise that. :/



I believe the Hayling Island Ferry is more expensive per mile!


----------



## Headgardener (9 Mar 2010)

Argh! Just found out that the first Hythe ferry on a Sunday doesn't leave Hythe until 09:40 which means that I can't get onto the Island until 11:00 by which time the ride will be half over. I will have to instigate plan B which is to ride round really early in order to catch the 08:00 ferrry from Southampton.


----------



## Riverman (9 Mar 2010)

Don't want to take this off topic too much but I must mention the need for a Portsmouth to Southampton ferry.

It would reduce congestion no end. Alas it would probably cost a fortune though to buy a ticket and therefore no-one would use it.


----------



## Archie (10 Mar 2010)

Anyone driving the bike down to the Portsmouth ferry may be interested in the Park&Ride just to the north of the city. It's in the IBM Northharbour office car park, and available at the weekends. What I'd suggest is you park and, well, ride down to the ferry. Exit M27 for Portchester heading East, or Hilsea heading west. 

This suggested route  takes you from the car park down to the Wightlink ferry using roads only. Hilsea roundabout (M27 exit) is pretty busy but it's fine after this, although keep an eye on traffic entering Old London Road. I've missed Mile End Road which is more direct, but with traffic coming off the M275 it's not a pleasant route. 

Anyone who prefers the slower but _slightly _more picturesque cycle lane route via Hilsea Lido can follow this route instead. Your riding on the path next to the sea (or mud) for the first part, then a short on road section down to the subway at Rudmore Roundabout. There's more than one exit so if you take the wrong subway out just keep heading south and eventually you'll end up at the same place. From Flathouse Road you'll follow the old city walls on the right, then past Unicorn Gate to the only slightly dodgy section (cyclist dismount signs past there), then rejoin the road at HMS Nelson. Kent St/College St are dead ends for cars, not bikes! 

I hope to be there with a friend; with the bling bike if it's nice weather, otherwise the old workhorse.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2010)

This year all the checkpoints have preregistration.

I have received this from the organisers, and I hope they don't mind me reproducing it here:



> 2010 Isle of Wight Randonnee
> The Randonnee is fast approaching - Sunday 2nd May 2010.
> 
> To help avoid the registration queues, this year we again have an optional preregistration process for all the checkpoints. Our objective is to try and improve the speed of getting participants registered on the day and off on the ride.
> ...



I don't want to add the email address, so if anyone is interested PM me and I will forward the details


----------



## mistral (14 Mar 2010)

MacB said:


> they are at the moment that's for sure
> 
> I'm sort of thinking of cycle down, do ride and cycle back(though depends on the beer monster), it's about 45 miles from my place to the ferry.
> 
> Teef, Red, you could consider a really early London start(SNRTTC), bite to eat here then we head on or I could meet you en route somewhere. Alternatively you could stay over at mine on the Saturday night. Probably need to head off about 0400hrs, could arrange to meet Bollo on the way as well.


I'm keen to join in the fun, should we be considering pre-registration & Ferry bookings?


----------



## PpPete (14 Mar 2010)

I got same e-mail as Cunobelin.

Preregistration sounds like a good plan (assuming the organisers are able to match up pre-registrations efficiently)

Pre-booking the ferry certainly is a must, I would say.
Let's make sure we all book the same one !

Given that bikes travel on car deck of the ferry, and passengers have to go upstairs, I'd take some bungee cords/a small cable lock to secure your bike to a bulkhead.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Mar 2010)

porkypete said:


> I got same e-mail as Cunobelin.
> 
> Preregistration sounds like a good plan (assuming the organisers are able to match up pre-registrations efficiently)
> 
> ...



Absolutely no need to prebook - we all just embark, as for bungees etc, there are simply too many bikes to do this - accept that your pride and joy will be in a carefully constructed pile of bikes that require the sort of espirit de corps that only cyclists on a mass event have to assemble and disassemble.

The first few frames of this 

 will show what I mean


----------



## 2PedalsTez (14 Mar 2010)

Did this ride last year.
I pre-registered from Wootton and to be honest the system worked very well.. Just gave the person my number and was on my way in no time.

I crossed via the Ports-Fishbourne ferry and I agree with the bungee idea... there were loads of bikes on deck so no chance with securing.

It does give you a good feeling when the cyclists vastly outnumbered drivers and when you are stuck on a boat for half an hour, you get to chat to fellow riders which is really good (some from other countries!!)

I am booked again this year and can't wait (I hope the sun is out again). I think the clockwise route will be better too..

Oh.. the crew on the ferry were far far nicer than grizzly adams on the floating bridge!


----------



## johnnyh (16 Mar 2010)

heading across to Yarmouth this year, so will be seeing the nice friendly chap on the Cowes chain ferry early doors!


----------



## Bollo (18 Mar 2010)

On the Soton-Cowes ferry last year we were asked to lie the bikes down on the car deck rather than rest them against the bulkheads. Bikes far outnumber the cars and there's plenty of space so it's really not a problem.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (20 Mar 2010)

Hmmm....


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Mar 2010)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Hmmm....



Whom I met at the Yarmouth checkpoint!

Half the fun is spotting who is who from the internet, and having the courage to go up to a complete stranger who fits "YOUR IMAGE" of a forumite and asking if they are who you think they are!


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Mar 2010)

Bollo said:


> On the Soton-Cowes ferry last year we were asked to lie the bikes down on the car deck rather than rest them against the bulkheads. Bikes far outnumber the cars and there's plenty of space so it's really not a problem.



Never lie mine down!


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Mar 2010)

More constructively, and credit must go to a poster on YACF, who I hope does not mind me passing it on:

 Portsmouth 2 for 1 offer


----------



## PpPete (4 Apr 2010)

Bugger, looks like my pass for that weekend has been revoked.

Seems SWMBO is planning to be off training for the LDWA 100 (Now that is mad.... 100 miles in the Highlands .... on foot)

I will have to do the Lymington 160 on the 9th instead.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Apr 2010)

I'm starting to think Iwill do this..and this year I may even eat something


----------



## yoyo (13 Apr 2010)

Can anyone please tell me if I need to book the ferry from Portsmouth to Fishbourne if I go as a foot passenger with a bike?


----------



## StuAff (13 Apr 2010)

yoyo, no need, most people just turn up on the day. Bags of room for bikes on the car deck. I might actually buy mine in advance, but purely to avoid queueing.


----------



## yoyo (13 Apr 2010)

Thank you for that StuAff. I may buy in advance too as I will have to drive from Newbury and I am not great on early mornings.


----------



## automatic_jon (14 Apr 2010)

Gah! (That's pretty much the noise I made when I realised) this is only a couple of weeks away and I've been using it as my reason to get fit and start riding further but I'm really not sure if I'm ready, I was exhausted after 36 miles last week. I have done 50 in a day but I'm having trouble stretching that after damaging the meniscus in my knee. And work has picked up again after Easter so I'm not going to get the chance to train much more. 

I'm also not sure if I should attempted it on my own, I keep meaning to get involved with a local club but the rides are always when I'm busy so I'm trying to motivate myself to ride solo all the time.

Do I chicken out or do I go it alone and potentially break myself but having saved face?


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Apr 2010)

One of the great things about this ride is the camaraderie.

You tend to pick up groups and drop them (or they drop you) as you go round. More often than not you tend to find yourself in a group with a similar speed and just drift along together.

There is also a "broom wagon" service, all you need to do is get to a checkpoint.


----------



## 2PedalsTez (15 Apr 2010)

Jon,

GO FOR IT!!
I rode this last year and was probably in the same place as you are now. 
I was born and bred on the island, so it was something of a homecoming for me (having moved off the island many years ago). I met up with a mate and we rode at our own pace, passing some riders and others passing us. The weather was fantastic with views to boot. This isn't a race and you have plenty of time to complete it at your own pace, so enjoy it.
Just don't do what my mate did and forget to take any food or water bottles!


----------



## automatic_jon (16 Apr 2010)

Thanks guys, I might give it a crack after all.
On my 50 mile days I suppose giving a presentation to a room full of radiographers between the two legs of the journey counts for something. I might get a early ferry to give myself plenty of time, if you see my struggling smile and wave as you go past (I look surprisingly like my user pic, on a carrera road bike).


----------



## Headgardener (20 Apr 2010)

Don't think I'm going to make this as I had an epileptic fit on saturday and hit my left kidney when I fell. Since then I have not been able to move my upper body very much so riding a bike at the moment is out of the question. Hope to be back on my bike soon though.


----------



## yoyo (20 Apr 2010)

Very sorry to read about this. I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Bollo (23 Apr 2010)

Headsup people.

Network Rail have struck again and there's no direct train service between London and Southampton - replacement bus service between Basingstoke and Eastleigh. Details here 

HG - sorry to hear about your fall. GWS.


----------



## Headgardener (24 Apr 2010)

Thanks Bollo I havn't even tried to get my leg over (a bike saddle, what did you think I was refering to ) yet as it has been to painful.


----------



## srw (29 Apr 2010)

Anyone have any advice about how early to arrive for the Southampton ferry? We're booked on the 8am sailing.

Presumably registration is reasonably efficient - it had closed via the website by the time we got around to it.

Weather looks a bit iffy....


----------



## MacB (29 Apr 2010)

srw said:


> Anyone have any advice about how early to arrive for the Southampton ferry? We're booked on the 8am sailing.
> 
> Presumably registration is reasonably efficient - it had closed via the website by the time we got around to it.
> 
> Weather looks a bit iffy....



We're going for the 0900 ferry and aim to arrive at approx 0830 and we'll be buying tickets on the day.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Apr 2010)

I was in London today visiting a Cyclotron, so had a training session on the way home....




















Three pints of Goddards!


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2010)

Bought my ticket (Portsmouth-Fishbourne, naturally) yesterday- booked for the 0800 cyclist special.


----------



## srw (29 Apr 2010)

MacB said:


> We're going for the 0900 ferry and aim to arrive at approx 0830 and we'll be buying tickets on the day.



So you'll be overtaking us somewhere in the first dozen miles, then?


----------



## MacB (29 Apr 2010)

srw said:


> So you'll be overtaking us somewhere in the first dozen miles, then?



I seriously doubt that, not with 'fatboy' Bollo in tow Actually I get the full TdF experience from these rides due to my lack of fitness, the slightest incline will see me begging for mercy.

It should be myself, Bollo and Mistral, I'll be on a weird concoction of hybrid and splayed drop bars, with a rack and a red(or, if wet, yellow) rack pack bag. My avatar is a piccy of me, so holler if you see us anywhere along the way Mistral should be on a red bike and probably a Carradice saddlebag, don't know what Bollo will be riding.....Al

If we don't see you have a great day


----------



## Bollo (29 Apr 2010)

MacB said:


> I seriously doubt that, not with 'fatboy' Bollo in tow


C***!


MacB said:


> Actually I get the full TdF experience from these rides due to my lack of fitness, the slightest incline will see me begging for mercy.


You are going to find the IoW just precious. And it'll be pissing down. And windy. Yeah cycling!



MacB said:


> It should be myself, Bollo and Mistral, I'll be on a weird concoction of hybrid and splayed drop bars, with a rack and a red(or, if wet, yellow) rack pack bag. My avatar is a piccy of me, so holler if you see us anywhere along the way Mistral should be on a red bike and probably a Carradice saddlebag, don't know what Bollo will be riding.....Al


I'm on the recently repaired vanity bike - Shiny Ti with a small Ortlieb saddlebag filled with amphetamines and horse tranquilliser Tixylix. And I'm big boned, not fat. I'm also dragging along a non CC chum, Jim. He's alright I suppose.


----------



## Norm (29 Apr 2010)

Bollo said:


> You are going to find the IoW just precious. And it'll be pissing down. And windy. Yeah cycling!


Wow, I've just seen the BBC forecast for Cowes. Heavy rain and 29mph winds from the north east. That's going to make the lumpy bits from Freshwater to Cowes pretty pants to ride.

Happy riding, chaps!


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2010)

Bollo said:


> C***!
> 
> You are going to find the IoW just precious. And it'll be pissing down. And windy. Yeah cycling!


+1. This will be my first time doing the round-the-island route clockwise, have the feeling I'll be wishing it was anticlockwise again. Metcheck forecast slightly less unpleasant than the Beeb's. Hopefully the Jetstream will behave itself regarding chain drops this time, lost count last year. And sunburn looks highly unlikely


----------



## johnnyh (30 Apr 2010)

setting off tomorrow to ride to the coast, and looking like gonna get rained on for 3 days.... ah well, beats working!!!


----------



## mistral (30 Apr 2010)

Yes, I'll be there too, I'll have to dig out my winter gear for this one. Cold, wet & windy, could be a tough one, especially around the exposed headlands.


----------



## johnnyh (30 Apr 2010)

I wasnt gonna bother with wet weather gear, given that skin is waterproof, but it aint looking good... wetsuit - check, flippers - check, ark - check!!


----------



## srw (30 Apr 2010)

Norm said:


> Wow, I've just seen the BBC forecast for Cowes. Heavy rain and 29mph winds from the north east. That's going to make the lumpy bits from Freshwater to Cowes pretty pants to ride.



Oy vey.

We're parking up somewhere in Surrey on Saturday morning, doing from there to Southampton via the Test Valley on Saturday, round the IoW on Sunday and then back to Surrey via Eastleigh on Sunday. 55 miles, 100km-ish, 48 miles.

All as "proof of concept" that in a month's time we can do an average of 60 miles per cycling day across France - see signature link for details!


----------



## redjedi (30 Apr 2010)

MacB said:


> My avatar is a piccy of me, so holler if you see us anywhere along the way



You may need to get a forensics team to add a _few_ years onto that pic before you go looking for Al


----------



## Riverman (30 Apr 2010)

srw said:


> Oy vey.
> 
> We're parking up somewhere in Surrey on Saturday morning, doing from there to Southampton via the Test Valley on Saturday, round the IoW on Sunday and then back to Surrey via Eastleigh on Sunday. 55 miles, 100km-ish, 48 miles.
> 
> All as "proof of concept" that in a month's time we can do an average of 60 miles per cycling day across France - see signature link for details!



You could have just parked at my house lol, 20 min walk from the ferry terminal. Good practice though I agree if you're off to France for abit.


----------



## Bollo (30 Apr 2010)

redjedi said:


> You may need to get a forensics team to add a _few_ years onto that pic before you go looking for Al



Think of the bit at the end of 'Raiders of the Lost Ark' where all the Nazis' faces melt.



StuAff said:


> his will be my first time doing the round-the-island route clockwise, have the feeling I'll be wishing it was anticlockwise again.



I've done clockwise with the prevailing South Westerlies blowing hard and the run along the bottom of the island was cruel. At least it looks like its coming from the north this time, which means a certain amount of shelter until we hit the coastal bit towards Cowes at the end <accepts award for most amount of wishful thinking in a single post>


----------



## Dave Davenport (30 Apr 2010)

Heads up for anyone who is planning on buying a ticket at Southampton on the day; the queue/wait can be very long.

The Sotonia CC gang will be on the 8am.


----------



## MacB (30 Apr 2010)

redjedi said:


> You may need to get a forensics team to add a _few_ years onto that pic before you go looking for Al



Oh, your card is so marked now, any more and you'll start to topple DavyW off the most wanted list


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2010)

mistral said:


> Yes, I'll be there too, I'll have to dig out my winter gear for this one. Cold, wet & windy, could be a tough one, *especially around the exposed headlands*.



Was that a euphemism?

If so keeping it in your shorts will be warmer.


----------



## bridgy (30 Apr 2010)

Heading down to the island tomorrow ready for the Randonnee - been checking the weather for the last couple of days hoping it was going to change - not looking good though is it?! 

I was meant to be doing it with 4 others but 1 by 1 they've ALL dropped out because of either illness or the weather forecast, so looks like I'll be doing it on my own now!

Will be starting at Alverstone - good luck to everyone!


----------



## MacB (1 May 2010)

well, looking drier, though still heavy showers potential, but very windy. Mistral's picking me up at 0530 then we'll be leaving the car at Bollos to cycle to the ferry. My wife has baked me some fresh flapjack with chocolate and raspberries....it's her fault I'm not skinny

Really looking forward to this, hope to meet a few more of you on the route.....Al


----------



## automatic_jon (1 May 2010)

It seems I've bagged a group to ride with so I should be struggling around the island tomorrow after all. I'm pretty bad at making progress in high winds so it'll be interestiing if nothing else.
I should be with the Portsmouth North End club lot looking like a slightly less illustrated version of my avatar.


----------



## StuAff (1 May 2010)

I'll probably bail on this. Had enough of being damp this morning to last the whole weekend, and it's not like I haven't done any riding...All that and I'll probably be sleeping very soundly when I should be getting ready for the ferry....

Edit: Yup, glad I stayed in bed. Doesn't look too bad out there, would have liked to have gone over the water, but I really needed the extra kip...


----------



## Dave Davenport (2 May 2010)

Started from Cowes at 9.00 and managed to get to Freshwater before the worst of the wind and rain arrived, total time including tea stop and p**ctuers about five and a half hours, pretty nice ride all in all. Numbers seemed to be at least 50% down on normal, including our club, too many people scared off by the doom and gloom weather forecast I suppose.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 May 2010)

That was my impression as well, but I am sure that many simply did the 5k 55 km as the "08:00 Peleton ferry" was as full as usual.

Fewer recumbents as well, only spotted Paul's Bachetta and a couple of Trices

Edited- Sorry didn't mean 5 k route 1


----------



## 2PedalsTez (3 May 2010)

Real shame about the weather..
I started from Wootton and was fooled into thinking that the weather would hold out, but no, it waited for me to get to Niton, then gave the 'wet and windy' element!
That said, I prefer the clockwise route and actually enjoyed the ride up the hills going into Freshwater.
My bike looked like I had been off-roading when I got to Yarmouth (shivering was all I could do from crying).
I only saw one recumbent and a Trike. I don't know if it was anyone on here (Scotland flag), but he did struggle with wheel spin getting on the floating bridge!

Well done to the Isle of Wight Wayfarers.. great fun again.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2010)

2PedalsTez said:


> Real shame about the weather..
> I started from Wootton and was fooled into thinking that the weather would hold out, but no, it waited for me to get to Niton, then gave the 'wet and windy' element!
> That said, I prefer the clockwise route and actually enjoyed the ride up the hills going into Freshwater.
> My bike looked like I had been off-roading when I got to Yarmouth (shivering was all I could do from crying).
> ...



Mea Culpa....

Marathon Supremes and the chain ferry's slick surface was not a good combination.


----------



## automatic_jon (3 May 2010)

I'm proud of myself for completing the route (which I'm counting as 70 miles including the journey to the start and back) but my lack of experience (not enough layers for one thing) was not helped by the weather and my rather heavy, rigid bike. After 50 miles or so I could no longer move my fingers in my right hand from the vibration transmitted through my forks. It was making changing gear a little difficult.

A poor workman blames his tools I know, however I do need to do something, as well as practice more for next time.


----------



## mistral (3 May 2010)

Dave Davenport said:


> Started from Cowes at 9.00 and managed to get to Freshwater before the worst of the wind and rain arrived, total time including tea stop and p**ctuers about five and a half hours, pretty nice ride all in all.



IOW ABC ....That's automobiles, boats & cycles ...

Me MacB & Bollo eventually started after the cycle from Winchester the ferry & check in at around 10:30. We didn't manage to get to Freshwater before the worst of the wind and rain arrived, total time including tea/beer/nicotine stops .. . don't ask.

We opted for a sedate pace, to best take in the scenery and wildlife 

As we approached the southern reaches the weather kicked in and we started to get gently refreshed then the gusts started and soon we were being shot blasted by the near horizontal rain.

Opting to luncheon at a pub (MacB needs his special fuel) we decided to make the stop “just over this next hill” (we discovered the IOW has lots of these). This turned out to be a bit of a marathon as we encountered mile after mile of rural wilderness punctuated by the odd lonely cluster of farm buildings.

Following lunch, it was now late afternoon, we realised that the ferry at Cowes was still some way off and tired legs were going to struggle to make one at any reasonable hour. To save the gory details, Bollo sped ahead, and after some sweet talking, Mrs Bollo came to the rescue and we were able to get a lift back to Winchester. 
Perhaps not our finest cycling endeavour, but despite the wind & rain we had a good day out lifted by the great company.

Thanks chaps! And a very special mention to Mrs Bollo!


----------



## MacB (3 May 2010)

What happened, that was a nightmare, in the physical sense, the company of Mick and Paul was as good as ever. As for Mrs Bollo and the rescue effort to avoid us cycling back from Southampton to Winchester, I am grovellingly in her debt for ever. So, where did it all go wrong?:-

Mistral collected me in the morning and we drove down to Winchester to park at Bollos, mission successful. Then we had the 15 miles to cycle to the ferry, aiming for the 0900 one. That's where it started to go wrong, after 7 miles I'm sweating like mad, shaking a bit and feeling very nauseous, we weren't going fast either. Cue discussions, instigated by me, around whether I should get on the ferry or get on a train home. At this point I was wondering how I was going to reach Southampton. Still we made it and I was feeling a bit better, I'd also been really looking forward to this ride. So ferry it was with the other two reassuring me that it would be fine and I wouldn't be a burden. They were partially right, it was fine due to their patience and support but, boy!, was I a burden. 

The ride started well, I was feeling better than at any other point that morning, and the weather was ok. That didn't last, the weather changed just after Bembridge. Prior to this I also had a really unsettling experience which our collective wisdom has decided was a 'resonance shimmy'. Coming down the first serious hill(not fast I was keeping it under 30mph) the front of my bike started to behave with a mind of its own. I have no idea how I didn't crash as it felt inevitable at one point. A guy that had been behind me queried what had happened as my bike had suddenly started shaking like mad. I still don't know, I had been thinking front puncture, broken handlebars/forks/something, it really felt like the front of the bike was about to disintegrate. Couldn't find anything wrong and, by the end of the ride, I'd almost regained my confidence.

So the weather kicked in and just got worse and worse, I have no idea of wind direction as it only ever seemed to be in my face or across us. My lower half was also rather under dressed for the occasion, I got very cold. This wasn't helped by the fact that I wasn't in shape to overcome the cold with extra effort. The ride itself was stunning in particular some roads up and down some monumental white cliffs. Sadly I was in no shape to fully appreciate this as I seem to have been running on empty from about the half way point. Mick and Paul were absolute stars and I just plodded away at the back. My entire body aches today, I feel like I cycled 180 rather than 80 miles. But I'd go again, earlier ferry, correct attire and hopefully not feeling ill.

I must mention the final run in to Cowes, Paul had gone on so just Mick and I. Wow that was tough, even fresh and fit I think it would have been tough. An interminable promenade where the wind was trying to make me cycle backwards, dead flat and I was struggling to reach 10mph. Thankfully it came to an end to be replaced by, near vertical, cliffs that some joker had put some tarmac on. 

Hindsight - well we had no mechanicals, no accidents and we all got home safe and sound, though Bollo tried to put the mockers on this with a Stirling Moss impersonation In reality my better choice would have been to bail on reaching Southampton. Optimism around how I'd get better as the day went on, etc, was ill founded. I knew better but was blinded by my desire to do the ride. 

Finally, if you ever want to do a ride that's totally beyond your current physical state and the weather is too much for your chosen attire. Then make sure you do it in the best of company, I was lucky enough to be in that position....cheers guys


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2010)

I suggest you all contact Ian and get a faired Catrike for next year!

On a serious not though, I left Wootton and had a few miles into Bembridge and the first checkpoint before heading off again when the weather turned. It was then a section where it wasn't quite wet enough for a waterproof, but too wet for a windproof. Good news is that the fairing kept off the worst of the cold and wet from below shoulder level, and helped a lot with the wind, especially along that stretch at Cowes

Still got to Whitwell with no problems, although the smugness of being able to corner fast and stable on a trike was tempered by the sad tales of crashes. (I hope the "roadie" who was being treated by an ambulance at Blackgang is OK and recovering.)

After that a long and occasionally muddy slog along the south coast, one section where there was some kind of works going on was about half a mile of liquid mud and gravel.

Eventually made it back to Wootton and home....... with a small problem getting on the Cowes Ferry. Trikes are easier to ride than push. Got half way up the ramp and stopped. Then tried to carry on . With no grip I was just spinning - Thanks to those who helped with this embarrassing moment!





Even though it was not the best year, it is the first "bad weather" for some years, and preferable to the freezing mist of a couple of years ago.


----------



## Archie (3 May 2010)

Boy oh boy, there's some hills on that Island! Praying for relief towards the end but there was none. 

Caught the 8:00 Pompey ferry with my mates: One on a reasonably nippy Dawes city bike, one on a mountain bike and me on my Subway 8. Weather was fine through Bembridge, but by the time we came out the checkpoint at Alverstone it was looking threatening and the gilet I'd removed earlier went back on. After this it was apparent the mountain bike was going to slow us down as he struggled to keep up each climb. After it levelled past Ventnor we got back together and hit the pub for lunch at Niton. (Pork and leek Baguette with onion, as you ask). 

After this it was the climb up Blackgang, with the weather clearly deteriorating as we did. At the top I sent the guys on whilst I put on my rain jacket. I'm so glad I did as the descent was nasty; cold with what felt like hail pelting my face. I wasn't popular at this point, having suggested the ride. Was even more unpopular as the route took us inland again to mud covered rural tracks. I decided my overshoes were a good idea at this point. Fast mate had alread motored on, trying to keep warm, so I sent slow mate on. 

The weather started to relent as we negotiated Brighstone, so by the time we reached the cliffside climbs before Freshwater it was just cold. After the first climb fast mate remarked how it had warmed him up whilst we waited for slow mate at the crest - I can imagine his heart sinking as he came through the cutting to see us and the next climb waiting! 

After that things flattened out (relatively) so we plodded on, fast mate forging on, me keeping slow mate in sight behind. Coffee and cake at Yarmouth, and on for the final push. Things were feeling relatively pleasant again by now, but then we hit Bunt Hill outside Cowes (Mis-spelling, surely?) which heralded a whole series of sapping climbs. Finally along the seafront and I was praying for the chain ferry as we went, but oh no, the route sent us back up another horrible climb around a corner. At this point I started ranting. Still, eventually we all made it up and over for the ferry and the penultimate checkpoint. 

We knew from studying the route profile on the maps they supplied that we had two more biggish climbs from East Cowes. By now we were shattered but determined to finish, and agreed to meet at the checkpoint after going our own pace. Slow mate was dropped fairly quickly on the first climb. Fast mate dropped me after I followed my usual tactic of spinning hard on the steep sections and backing off (considerably) when the gradient eased. Eventually I was over them and on the final run into the checkpoint, but by now even the slope up to the campsite was a challenge! Still, come this far so dug in once more and eventually made the checkpoint, to be photographed by fast mate. Slow mate made it a bit later, just under the 6:00 p.m. cutoff after 9 hours. A quick chat confirmed we had all made it without walking up any of the hills. 

So shattered, sweaty and mud spattered we headed back for the ferry. We'd planned a pint back on the mainland but agreed that at this point a bath and some dinner was the priority. Very pleased to have completed my first "epic" ride.


----------



## johnnyh (3 May 2010)

was a good ride despite the weather, cycled to the Isle on Saturday, stayed over in Yarmouth, round the island on Sunday and then came back today. 3 days of nice rides, and fair play to the B&B owners who provided me with a hose to clean myself and the bike down at the end. Liquid mud over everything!

the high winds and rain during the last leg made for interesting climbs, and on the downhills towards Freshwater I almost got blown clean off the bike twice!

very good food Saturday night in the Chinese at Freshwater, and again last night at the Wheatsheaf in Yarmouth.

Biggest disaster.... unpacking at the guest house and realising I hadnt packed trousers!!! thankfully I was lent a pair by my hosts.. was either that or night out in lycra


----------



## yoyo (3 May 2010)

Well done to everyone who attempted the IOW Randonee on Sunday. I must confess to being a big chicken and stayed at home. All the descriptions above bring back memories of my first cycle round the island in July 2008 - I can feel the pain and the exhaustion and that was without the added problems of dreadful weather and mud.


----------



## Paulus (3 May 2010)

By the time I got to Yarmouth, I felt like i was riding the Paris-Roubaix on a bad day. I was covered in mud, cold, wet and a bit fed up. I carried on though finishing at Wootton in my slowest ever time. One of my cycling buddies crashed next to the man who was down at blackgang, when the wind picked him up and deposited on the road next to the guy on the stretcher who had a rather bad shoulder injury, collar bone? but part of whatever was sticking out. Hope he feels a bit better today.


----------



## Bollo (3 May 2010)

The IoW is one of those rides that you can't 'read' from a map or an elevation profile - there a few hills that stand out, but the real hard work comes with dealing with the constant flow of 10m ups and downs. Add some wind and rain and the south of the island in particular seems to take a shift several hundred miles north. In those conditions, it's a hard ride.

Worst bit was definitely the descent down from Blackgang. The crosswind was a real danger. I'm usually heavy enough to plant the bike firmly on the road, but I was blown across the entire width of the lane at one point. Luckily there was no silliness from the thankfully light holiday traffic.

Tip o' the hat to MacB. Once the decision to start the ride had been made, he kept going even though he clearly wasn't feeling well. It was a tough-as-boots performance. Hope you're feeling better, Al. Thanks also to Mick the the good company. I'll admit to being someone who likes riding on my own, but this one reminded me why I should do more social stuff. 

As for my rapid driving back from Southampton, MacB was looking so deathly and grey I was worried I might have to explain to plod the cadaver in my passenger seat.

Gold bragging rights to anyone who got round yesterday!


----------



## MacB (3 May 2010)

Paulus said:


> By the time I got to Yarmouth, I felt like i was riding the Paris-Roubaix on a bad day. I was covered in mud, cold, wet and a bit fed up. I carried on though finishing at Wootton in my slowest ever time. One of my cycling buddies crashed next to the man who was down at blackgang, when the wind picked him up and deposited on the road next to the guy on the stretcher who had a rather bad shoulder injury, collar bone? but part of whatever was sticking out. Hope he feels a bit better today.



When we finally stopped for food I was chatting to a guy who was retiring having come off. Tall, young, thinnish, white top or base layer with both hands bandaged and a bloody knee. He was saying that his group had 6 punctures so far, only 4 tubes and then his off, and that finished him for the day. But he was 'lucky' enough to have come off where an ambulance was already treating another rider...this was Blackgang as well....was this your friend? I left him with the potential to negotiate a 'taxi' ride via the musicians girlfriend

Reading other posts I'm glad it wasn't just me being wimpy about the sidewinds. After my earlier speed wobble thingy, every little shimmy had me choking the bars in a death grip. My hands are actually aching today from how hard I choked on the bars, probably the wrong approach and no doubt helped to sap what little strength I seemed to have.

Bollo, I was actually jealous of you and Mick riding along and chatting at times. Within reason I'll happily ride at any pace as long as I can natter away. Though I'm sure I made amends when we were stopped


----------



## srw (4 May 2010)

Bollo said:


> Gold bragging rights to anyone who got round yesterday!



A tandem's-worth of gold bragging rights here, please.

Bollo, MacB and mistral - I think you passed us while we were lunching (and sheltering) in Whitwell. There was a trio of cyclists roughly answering to your description pulled off the road just after the turn-off at the bottom of Niton, who pulled away just as we stopped behind you. We then passed the same trio a few miles later, paused by the roadside. Hello if it was you.

Archie - I saw the Carrera Subway 8 a couple of times (there can't have been more than one) - nice to see another hub gear in a day of roadies.

We got the 0800 cyclists' special out of Southampton and were promptly dropped on the long drag out of East Cowes - not helped by stopping for 10 minutes to faff before we set off. We did manage one overtake - of a young girl being chaperoned up the hill by her father.

As someone else has said, there's not a mile of flat road until you get very close to Bembridge. Murder for most, absolute hell for a tandem. But I was very relieved to have the Rohloff and be able to change down easily before hills. We passed a lot of people pushing who'd obviously been stuck in high gears and unable to change.

The route profile provided (which is rather, ummm, smoothed out) suggested Niton Down would be the worst bit. It wasn't. Niton was a (relative) pussycat - just twiddle a low gear and enjoy the views. And unlike some, the hill down from Niton was OK for us - the extra weight of the extra body plants the bike very firmly on the tarmac.

The long drag up towards Freshwater, on the other hand, was draining. Too many miles in the legs, a false summit that I didn't draw my stoker's attention to (so that she kept going), and a vicious cold cross-wind very nearly did for us.

We only overtook a handful of people all day on the road. A couple of roadies were taking it easy (at least that's their excuse) on the cycle path into Yarmouth - they were easy scalps for a touring tandem. And then on the long straight downhill towards Newtown I'm afraid adrenaline took over, we went into what passes for racing crouches on flat handlebars and motored past part of a large group.

I knew there was going to be a sting in the tail, but the three little rises marked on the map in the last few miles were comparatively easy. What I hadn't anticipated was the chevron up around Gurnard, nor the blast from a cold headwind keeping our speed on the (pretty flat) Esplanade down to 6mph.

We finally finished in 9.5 hours, haring round from the chain ferry to the Solent ferry to scrape the 1830 sailing, having left our cards with another rider just in case the checkpoint had stayed open late (more in hope than expectation!) Fortunately a busload of visiting Indians was later than us and so they'd held the ferry for a few minutes.

We rode 100% of the course, and in better weather and with less faffing could have finished well within time. In retrospect I should have insisted on going back up to the hotel room to abandon our locks, rather than take them with us. Perhaps not having 60 laden miles in our legs from Saturday would have helped too. But we did succesfully complete 50 miles on Monday, too, up and through the South Downs (Winchester - Arlesford - towards Basingstoke then turn right), and could have carried on a while longer. My legs today feel better than they have any right to feel.


----------



## MacB (4 May 2010)

srw said:


> A tandem's-worth of gold bragging rights here, please.
> 
> Bollo, MacB and mistral - I think you passed us while we were lunching (and sheltering) in Whitwell. There was a trio of cyclists roughly answering to your description pulled off the road just after the turn-off at the bottom of Niton, who pulled away just as we stopped behind you. We then passed the same trio a few miles later, paused by the roadside. Hello if it was you.



Sounds vaguely familiar, I certainly remember a tandem, I think we stopped for food just after the second time you passed us. 

Agree about the smoothing of the profile on the map, those last bits were easier than I expected. But, like you, the promenade and subsequent climb got us totally by surprise. Good job on cyling the whole course as well, I saw many walkers over the day. Sadly I weakened in Cowes, that steep switch back after the promenade caught me in the wrong gear. Had to push for the last 10 yards to get round the corner

Shame I was feeling so rough on the day otherwise I'd probably have taken the opportunity to chat to a tandem on one of the climbs.


----------



## srw (4 May 2010)

MacB said:


> But, like you, the promenade and subsequent climb got us totally by surprise.



Ah. I should have said that we cycled 100% of the legally cycleable bits. We ignored the routing up the hill round the town centre and pushed through the one-way street instead!

There was another tandem who overtook us just before the monster climb on the military road, and sped off the hill rather more quickly than us. Another one arrived at the chain ferry just after us. On the chain ferry we also bumped into someone who'd started at the Wootton camp-site (so had quite a way to go), and who said she'd found it very hard going, even though she was used to loaded touring.

Kudos, incidentally, to the young lad (15-year-old?) on the Apollo mountain bike - knobbly tyres and all - who made it round just after us. That was certainly a bike I'm glad I wasn't riding!


----------



## Paulus (4 May 2010)

Hi there Mac B, My friend struggled on to Yarmouth before packing. Having some family on the island, he phoned his Auntie to come and get him. It could of been him I suppose,about 18 years old, he was riding a silver Shorter Rochford bike. He had various cuts on his knee and a sore elbow.


----------



## bridgy (4 May 2010)

Sounds like I had a slightly less eventful day than some! 

I started from Alverstone at 9ish and finished there at 2.30 - the bad weather started for me between Yarmouth and Cowes. Despite my best efforts my chocolate raisins got wet - disaster! (Oh and my phone got wet and packed up too!) I was joined by a friendly chap from Yorkshire riding a Cannondale racer before Cowes and we stuck together (mostly) all the way to Bembridge where he finished - hello if you're reading this (never did catch your name!), and thanks for the company and route guidance on a couple of occassions!

Thankfully neither of us suffered punctures as we'd both managed to lose our pumps at some point!

Will hopefully be back next year for better weather - my uncle who lives on the island has done the Randonnee 18 years in a row before this year and says the weather's never been as bad, so lets hope it was a one-off!


----------



## srw (4 May 2010)

bridgy said:


> I started from Alverstone at 9ish and finished there at 2.30



So what's the trick to 68 miles* in 5.5 hours? (Other than - be very quick?)


*The website is lying when it says 62 miles. Either that or we took a _very_ indirect route.


----------



## bridgy (4 May 2010)

I agree it's about 68 miles according to my cycle computer (very disheartening when I first did it a few years ago and thought I was nearly done only to realise I had 10 more miles to go!)

Don't know if there's a trick to doing it in 5.5 hours - I'm sure I'm by no means the fastest! - apart from don't stop much, don't get lost, and don't get any punctures - oh, and eat lots of chocolate raisins!


----------



## MacB (4 May 2010)

5.5 hrs doesn't seem too fast, even in my sorry state I still managed a rolling average of 11.7mph. This equated to just under 6 hours of saddle time, we also made the distance 68 miles. The amount, and length, of stops I needed were what made it a long day for Mistral and Bollo. Fully fit I wouldn't expect my saddle time to exceed 5 hours max and there were some sections where we could have seriously motored...or at least the other two could have without the rear anchor

Then it just comes down to how long you want to stop for. In normal circumstances I'd have expected Sundays weather to get me round faster. Warmth and sunshine could have made some pub gardens irresistable.


----------



## srw (4 May 2010)

MacB said:


> 5.5 hrs doesn't seem too fast, even in my sorry state I still managed a rolling average of 11.7mph.



Yes - when you put it like that, it seems achievable! That's slower than we typically do, completely unladen, in the rolling bits of the Chilterns in normal summer temperatures.

As it was, we managed a spectacular rolling average of 9.5 mph, with a bit of luggage, and vicious weather. I suspect that 60 miles in our legs and the wind and cold knocked a good mph or so off our average speed. Not to mention the fact that that this was the first time on the tandem for a month or so.

At least that's what I'm claiming.

Actually, to be fair to both of us, one of the things the weekend demonstrated is that we need to play around a bit with the riding positions - my stoker especially is currently riding far flatter than she can really manage, and I suspect I could take another quarter-inch of saddle height. But since I damaged a muscle earlier in the year through riding too high I'm being very circumspect.


----------



## bridgy (4 May 2010)

MacB said:


> 5.5 hrs doesn't seem too fast,


Hey, you may be right, but I much preferred it when we were talking about 5.5 hours being impressive


----------



## ufkacbln (4 May 2010)

Buy a Garmin and cheat!

It has an autostop and start feature, so records cycling time. My actual time was 6 hours on the Garmin, but eight hours if you include a couple of pubs and a lunch


----------



## MacB (4 May 2010)

bridgy said:


> Hey, you may be right, but I much preferred it when we were talking about 5.5 hours being impressive



That's fair, especially as our total time was the heart of 9 hours


----------



## Archie (4 May 2010)

srw said:


> Archie - I saw the Carrera Subway 8 a couple of times (there can't have been more than one) - nice to see another hub gear in a day of roadies.


If it had my new bar ends then that's an affirmative! Saw a few tandems during the day but didn't spot a Rohloff hub, probably because I was either grinding uphill myself or whizzing down the other side at high speed (the combined weight of me, the bike and the (single!) pannier had some hefty momentum). If I had I'd have definitely asked about it. 

Going by earlier descriptions I saw Cunobelin after Arlesford - I think he was directing some 55kers back to the right course - but discounted it might be him despite the trike on account of the Saltire; always though he was English, despite the Celtic reference.  In fact I saw him staring at me on the ferry. In fairness I may have been staring first, he's a bigger bloke than I imagined!


----------



## ufkacbln (4 May 2010)

Archie said:


> If it had my new bar ends then that's an affirmative! Saw a few tandems during the day but didn't spot a Rohloff hub, probably because I was either grinding uphill myself or whizzing down the other side at high speed (the combined weight of me, the bike and the (single!) pannier had some hefty momentum). If I had I'd have definitely asked about it.
> 
> Going by earlier descriptions I saw Cunobelin after Arlesford - I think he was directing some 55kers back to the right course - but discounted it might be him despite the trike on account of the Saltire; always though he was English, despite the Celtic reference.  In fact I saw him staring at me on the ferry. In fairness I may have been staring first, he's a bigger bloke than I imagined!




The Saltire is a pressie from my mother (Ayrshire) as we are touring up there this year... my father's family was Welsh, and I was born in Leicester so I am "mixed Celtic" in origin

Lots of people got lost at the checkpoint and missed the turn. It was quite obvious in some cases.

As for the Ferry - It is often the same problem that you had. Quite often a bike or person reminds you of a forummer, but of course you don't always know for certain!

Mind you I couldn't talk to a single pannierist!


----------



## Bollo (5 May 2010)

srw said:


> A tandem's-worth of gold bragging rights here, please.
> 
> Bollo, MacB and mistral - I think you passed us while we were lunching (and sheltering) in Whitwell. There was a trio of cyclists roughly answering to your description pulled off the road just after the turn-off at the bottom of Niton, who pulled away just as we stopped behind you. We then passed the same trio a few miles later, paused by the roadside. Hello if it was you.
> 
> ......... too, up and through the South Downs (Winchester - Arlesford - towards Basingstoke then turn right), and could have carried on a while longer. ......




Yep, that was us I think.  I remember seeing a Thorn Rohloff tandem a couple of times, and also a derailleur-equipped Thorn tandem on the ferry back. There's no sound quite like a Rohloff in 5th or 7th.

Winch-Alresford-Basingstoke along the NCN23 is my 'big commute' and a very lucky lad I consider myself. Its hilly but very pretty. Hope you enjoyed it.

Cunobelin, I think we saw you parked up at Bembridge. You might have seen MacB 'refreshing his lungs' outside while me and mistral had coffee and sweets in the school.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 May 2010)

Must admit I am thinking of getting a flag made up next year with my name and avatar


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2010)

Cunobelin, I rode alongside you, without knowing it was you, for a while between Bembridge and Alverstone, and then again near Yarmouth. I was on a blue Condor Italia. There was also a couple on his and hers recumbents that I passed between Wootton and Nettlestone, did you see them at all?


----------



## ufkacbln (6 May 2010)

Paulus said:


> Cunobelin, I rode alongside you, without knowing it was you, for a while between Bembridge and Alverstone, and then again near Yarmouth. I was on a blue Condor Italia. There was also a couple on his and hers recumbents that I passed between Wootton and Nettlestone, did you see them at all?



Only at the start and finish


----------



## tmcd35 (14 May 2010)

Thought I'd add my story of the day to the list 

This was my first IoW, and my first organised ride (other than last years London Skyride), and my first ride over 30 miles. I really, really wasn't expecting those hills!

I started at Wootton at 9AM and finsihed back there at 8PM!!! But then I did walk the last 3 hours, about 7 miles, from just as we entered Cowes - heading to the seafront. 

My cycle computer said 57miles at the point the third flat hit. That put me out for the count. I made it on to the chain ferry at 6pm knowing the time was up and I still had a fair distance to walk.

The weather was fine right up to Whitwell and then the rain hit at that big hill just outside the village. Hurt going up with the wind and rain pelting the face and just as tough going down as my bike clocked it's best speed yet (over 30mph) and what felt like hailstones tried ripping my face to shreads.



srw said:


> Kudos, incidentally, to the young lad (15-year-old?) on the Apollo mountain bike - knobbly tyres and all - who made it round just after us. That was certainly a bike I'm glad I wasn't riding!



If it the kid I saw, I'd have guessed younger - maybe 12 or 13 on the 100km course! I think I made his day on the way up the cliffs before freshwater.

I passed him on a bend going up and then after a very short while got off and started to push the bike to the summit. It didn't take long for him to roll past me and his face seemed to light up as he realised he was successfully climbing the hill on his MTB and I was pushing my hybrid.


All in all, dispite the rain, the hills, the pain, the punctures, the 3 hour walk and the poor finish time - I'm deffo going back again next year for a repeat performance and more suffering (looking forward to it )


----------

